# Southwold Out Of Season Stop-over



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Southwold is not everybody's cup of tea as it's not really considered motorhome friendly. I have always stayed at Southwold on the campsite, hotels and cottages over the years, so I was wanting to find somewhere to park for short stop-overs out of season. After searching the forum I found that others had contacted Waveny Council in an attempt to do the same without success. 
Anyway, Long story short. After emailing all the local pubs and hotels The Randolph Hotel, Reydon were very helpful and happy for us to stop in their car park in exchange for a small donation to the Lifeboat fund. 
It's a lovely looking place with Excellent Reviews and only a short walk into Southwold. There are footpathes all the way into Southwold or a short walking route cross country.
No motorhome facilities other than an outside tap.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Randolph hotel*

I lived in Southwold for 30 yrs until recently and I can confirm that the Radolph is very good on atmosphere and food, I doubt anyone going there would be disappointed.


----------

